
North Korea accuses Trump of declaring war - barbazfoo
http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/09/pyongyang-options-table-leadership-170925150424457.html
======
dom0
> Ri Yong-ho told reporters in New York that North Korea reserved the right to
> shoot down US bombers.

> This applied even when they were not in North Korean airspace, the minister
> added. The world "should clearly remember" it was the US that first declared
> war, Mr Ri said.

